# Best mobile service provider in mumbai



## tgpraveen (Oct 31, 2007)

pls select ur favourite service provider in mumbai in terms of call charges, etc

also say which is best and cheapest if i want to use gprs.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't understand why is the "Other" option there. You could've very well listed all the players and kept a last one as *Couldn't Care Less*.

According to me, its gotta be Airtel. I've been using it since day one when it was introduced in Mumbai, with the pre-paid series 98921.

I'm currently using Airtel's EDGE on a postpaid connection paying Rs. 99 / month for unlimited usage. But you really gotta have "contacts" to get this plan.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

Contact's ????


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea, as they say in Hindi.... "unchi pahunch honee chaiye" or something like that


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ really is it possible if we hav Good contact's we can ger 99/month Ul internet ?? i do hav Decent contact's 
i hav 889 contact's in my Cell and my frnd has 1123    jokin 
really is it possible 
can u Xplain PLZZZ


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 31, 2007)

Err.... yeah. I _did_ say so, didn't I ?

I was using a Demo card until now with FREE EDGE until they hiked the rental to Rs. 15 / day 

So changed to postpaid


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 31, 2007)

Am on Vodafone. Was on prepaid, enjoyed cool offers like 4000/- worth sms every month for a measly 30/- and 2000/- TT every six months. Now switched to postpaid corporate plan.

Oops just noticed the topic title, didnt see the Mumbai part...


----------

